# Brick built corner viv



## boadave (May 21, 2008)

here is my brick built viv, it took about a week to build it houses my 16' female albino burm hope you like it


----------



## Swain86 (Jan 23, 2011)

Excellent


----------



## the_viper (Aug 18, 2010)

wow thats not a viv its a room lol, looks a good space for your burm.


----------



## kieran101 (May 31, 2009)

i really respect keepers like you, who give there reps a brilliant standard of life, in a viv like that!


----------



## I3arry (Mar 25, 2011)

That is fantasitc, very creative idea


----------



## Mike_Prytherch (Mar 10, 2011)

That's a cracker, what's the total floor space in it?

Kind Regards
Mike


----------



## boadave (May 21, 2008)

Mike_Prytherch said:


> That's a cracker, what's the total floor space in it?
> 
> Kind Regards
> Mike


around 40 square feet give or take a couple of feet : victory:


----------



## bennyvenom (Dec 30, 2009)

hats off to you my friend that looks fit for a king


----------



## Mike_Prytherch (Mar 10, 2011)

boadave said:


> around 40 square feet give or take a couple of feet : victory:


That's a good size mate, I'm in the process of building an 8x4x4 for an adult burm which would give 32ft of floor space but after seeing yours I might build 2 and join them in an 'L' shape somehow. Quite an inspired build you did, hats off to you.

Cheers 
Mike


----------



## boadave (May 21, 2008)

Mike_Prytherch said:


> That's a good size mate, I'm in the process of building an 8x4x4 for an adult burm which would give 32ft of floor space but after seeing yours I might build 2 and join them in an 'L' shape somehow. Quite an inspired build you did, hats off to you.
> 
> Cheers
> Mike


thanks mate :notworthy:


----------



## kavs (Dec 20, 2009)

when i read the title brick built viv i was thinking oh dear!!! But you have pulled it off it looks great and i would have that in my house any day


----------



## boadave (May 21, 2008)

kavs said:


> when i read the title brick built viv i was thinking oh dear!!! But you have pulled it off it looks great and i would have that in my house any day


thanks for the kind words :2thumb:


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

well impressed. now that's giving the critter some space to slither around in. 
R U B's eh :Na_Na_Na_Na:
any chance you did a build log? you should make a thread if so
well done


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

boadave said:


> here is my brick built viv, it took about a week to build it houses my 16' female albino burm hope you like it
> 
> imageimageimage


I woul let u build me a house... Epic build m8


----------



## boadave (May 21, 2008)

s6t6nic6l said:


> well impressed. now that's giving the critter some space to slither around in.
> R U B's eh :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> any chance you did a build log? you should make a thread if so
> well done


no sorry only got the pics of the final result :blush:


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

that look amazing: victory:


----------

